# Filing machine



## Chris Hamel (Nov 25, 2021)

*I had built this filing machine a while back using a DC gearmotor,  but I was never happy with it.  The motor simply didn't have enough torque.  I had this AC fan motor which was surplus so I decided to make use of it.  The main drive shaft was built around a couple of 10 mm ball bearings.  I made  18 and 54 tooth gears which gave me a three to one gear reduction.  The slow speed of the motor was about 1000 rpm so final speed was 300 rpm which was reasonable.  It worked out fine and the machine has resonable amount of power.
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 25, 2021)

Very nice, I have a Keller Die Filer that I got cheap and rehabbed. Useful machine for a hobby shop.

John


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 25, 2021)

Agree about usefulness.   The Butterfly die filer has a very nice tool holding method, so round, flat or square tools work fine.   I can use a cut down hacksaw blade for cutting inside holes, where the bandsaw won’t help.


----------



## gonzo (Nov 26, 2021)

Wow! Levitating motor! Where did you find that?


----------



## deadbunny (Nov 28, 2021)

just thought i would throw this out there i got a 100 year old saw tooth index filing machine my dad used to redo hand saws he got it running i think it still does. it's a big machine, like to sell or trade it off, might have a lot of possibility's if i was a little younger


----------



## Muggs (Dec 2, 2021)

Chris, nice machine.


----------

